# Blind Date Kate Winslet & Hugh Jackman



## Jillaroo

_This is a very funny sketch but beware there is a certain amount of Adult content_:lofl::lofl:


http://www.toilette-humor.com/funny_adult_videos/the_blind_date.shtml


----------



## Diwundrin




----------



## Old Hipster

Diwundrin said:


>


I agree! what was that from, it was a hoot!!!


----------



## Michael.

That was very funny.

Two very talented actors.


----------



## TICA

OMG, that was tooooooo funny.  Laughed out loud through the whole thing.

:clap::lofl::lofl:


----------



## That Guy

Hilarious!  With balls on his neck . . . does that make him a dickhead???


----------



## Old Hipster

That Guy said:


> Hilarious! With balls on his neck . . . does that make him a dickhead???


No, he is a Ballchinian.


----------



## Pappy

OMG...that was funny. I laughed my ba--s off but it's ok, I found them hanging under my armpit. :saywhat:


----------



## Diwundrin

but just noticed.....


> The 4th of July shows just how useless my dog would be in a war.



'Signature' of the year Pappy! True, they must use deaf ones. :lofl:


----------



## Ozarkgal

It was funny, but was left danglingas to the outcome of the date... Do you think he had the balls to ask her out again?:dunno:


----------



## Jillaroo

_maybe they are going to do another, i reckon he was right into her. Funny how he couldn't tell when he had dribbled some on his b**ls, a longer tongue would be handy. _


----------



## Casper

_*Jilly......where in the hell did you find this......sooo funny....:lofl::clap:*_


----------



## Jillaroo

_It was emailed to me, i love it so funny and typical of Hugh_


----------



## Anne

OMG, that's funny!!!!  :lofl:


----------



## dbeyat45

Bollocks to that ....


----------

